# 2 questions about thick flat bands and pouches:



## mattjvgc (Nov 5, 2017)

Got a 6'x6" piece of gold Theraband ordered. Thinking about cutting it into 1" x whatever strips and shooting only 1/4" steel balls with it.

1) Are there serious negative consequences if I just cut a single strip and don't use a pouch (instead of cutting 2 strips and attaching them to either side of the pouch)?

2) If there are, would using a pouch with slots large enough to just slide the band through have any serious negative consequences?

New to slingshots. Just trying to be lazy and avoid having to cut and tie.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One inch is WAY too much latex for 1/4 inch steel . You can go with as little as 1/4 cut and get better performance . Use a pouch . It will be more consistent and accurate . Use a smaller pouch for 1/4 inch steel . Tying gets easy with experience and practice .


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I would recommend following treefork's advice. You can experiment with new ideas when you have some experience.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Go For It! You'll know the answers to your questions first hand that way,


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I would follow treeforks advice. It will save you a lot of painful hand slaps and premature band failure from using bands that are way to powerful for your ammo.

People have tried using a single band with no pouch but I don't think anyone has had much success.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Re bands less is more,

I made the mistake of thinking heavier bands,heavy pull means mega power.

I was so wrong and learned a lot from the members here it's surprising how fast and hard say a 6mm ball will fly

with only minimal banding.Put the 6mm in a sling with mega bands and it won't perform any where as good as with the lighter set up.

Strange but true.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

So true when I first got into using tbg I thought I needed doubles heavy bands to get good speed but you get good speed from singles works fine and better accuracy. The speed if any you get from heaver bands is not enough to justify the loss in accuracy.


----------

